# vinyl lifting/ skin oil?



## motero (Mar 31, 2015)

hi ladies and gents,
have pressed a couple of hundred tshirts at this stage, various materials etc, today i had some pretty large designs that are intricate , so were very slow to weed, for the first time i had parts of the design lift,not stick properly, never happened before, i also pressed some less complicated designs after and they were fine, so, im wondering, if you spend a lot of time, with sweaty/natural oils from hands all over the vinyl, will this cause vinyl not to adhere properly?
thanks


----------



## motero (Mar 31, 2015)

nobody? : |


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wayne, I've never had oil from my skin affect adhesion. I use Siser products and never touch the adhesive side of the vinyl. I repress intricate designs 5 sec. at application temp. If your usig teflon or other protective sheet,it could give you a temp. drop.


----------



## margecam52 (Jun 10, 2012)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Wayne, I've never had oil from my skin affect adhesion. I use Siser products and never touch the adhesive side of the vinyl. I repress intricate designs 5 sec. at application temp. If your usig teflon or other protective sheet,it could give you a temp. drop.


This is probably one of my issues...the teflon sheet. I have had to give more time to some items. Thanks for the info, confirms my suspicions.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I have had similar problems but only with the SUN Brand T shirts. I liked the feel of them so I bought a couple to try & I noticed that after washing the vinyl had lifted in places. I just stuck them back under the heat press & repressed them. They've probably had about half a dozen washes now and the vinyl appears to be staying on the shirts but obviously I cant expect my customers to repress a shirt after every wash. Funnily enough this particular brand of shirt takes the Laser Techni print very well....


----------

